# Немогу установит тор. Fetch failed for 'net-misc/tor-0.2.0.3

## kolemus

Ставлю тор как написано здесь: http://www.ylsoftware.com/news/369

Ввожу "emerge --ask net-misc/tor net-proxy/privoxy"

Privoxy поставился, Tor нет. Пишет такую ошибку:

"!!! Couldn't download 'tor-0.2.0.35.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35/temp/build.log'"

Что делать?

----------

## megabaks

на зеркалах нет такого файла

кстати - сделай

```
emerge --sync
```

или 

```
eix-sync
```

т.к. в основном дереве нет такой версии уже - уже 0.2.1 0.2.2 0.2.3

----------

